# Vintage Dawes kingpin shopper



## grubby (25 Dec 2012)

Hi, I'm on the looking out for an old folding dawes kingpin shopper bike. Can be in any condition, more or less, as am looking to do one up. 

Cheers!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Dec 2012)

I've got two spare non folding ones, one in quite good nick! Loads come on eBay if you want folding, keep em peeled. I'm in the process of doing one up too.


----------



## grubby (26 Dec 2012)

Many thanks for reply! Yeah really want a folding one to do it up as a folding touring type bike. If you've got the time put up info about the work you're doing on your ones as there's loads of info on the web about people doing up raleigh 20 bikes but not so much on the kingpin.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2012)

grubby said:


> Many thanks for reply! Yeah really want a folding one to do it up as a folding touring type bike. If you've got the time put up info about the work you're doing on your ones as there's loads of info on the web about people doing up raleigh 20 bikes but not so much on the kingpin.



True, the Kingpin doesn't seem as popular as the Raliegh Twenty, I found very little about them when I looked. My project is pure folly, and it started off with me hitting the bin on eBay for the blue bike you see on the left in my avatar. 

Thus far I have bought two more bikes as doner bikes for parts. I have taken the blue bike apart and sent the frame and forks to Mercian for a respray and re-logo. Now I have to clean all the other parts up and reassemble, which I plan to do over the next two months or so.

As I said keep an eye on eBay because the folders come up a lot there, more than the non folders.

As a matter of interest why have you decided on a Kingpin for your project?


----------



## grubby (28 Dec 2012)

Yeah, defo keeping a keen eye on ebay, though it can send me crazy bidding and get out bid all the time! I want a kingpin as I think its a good frame and with good part upgrades it can become a really solid folding nippy tourer, which is exactly what Im after. Getting an old bike like the kingpin means I can modify it with the parts and whatnot I want to make the exact bike for my needs for still less than it would cost for an equally strong and solid modern day folder that isn't modifyed to the same level as what I want.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2013)

@grubby

Seen this?

http://bit.ly/VuawOg


----------



## grubby (3 Jan 2013)

No hadn't seen that one yet, cheers!


----------

